# Loewe Paid Authentication Services



## yebinkimm

Hi. Can you recommend a paid authentication service for Loewe? Thanks.


----------



## Gretiemorris

I’m also looking for a Loewe authenticator. We’re you able to find anything since this post?


----------



## pursekitten

Also curious to know which authenticator people trust for their Loewe bags. I trust Etinceler implicitly for Chanel but haven't heard any reviews about any Loewe authentication services. For Loewe, I've been considering Legit Grails and Legit Check App. All that aside, here's a very good step-by-step by Legit Check App I'll follow before hiring a paid service.

Excited to get recommendations!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

pursekitten said:


> a very good step-by-step



Thank you for posting! I'm wondering though if they are able to spot the differences between a superfake and an auth. The pic of the fake inside stamp is really sloppy, I'm sure there are "higher quality" fakes that use the same font. I've seen comparisons of superfake Hermès Birkins and auth ones. Even as an owner of a few authentic H bags it's hard to spot the differences. So it's scary to buy Loewe from outside channels. With Hermès there is bababebi who has extensive knowledge even of vintage H bags. But with Loewe we seem to lack that person who knows it all.


----------



## pursekitten

CrackBerryCream said:


> Thank you for posting! I'm wondering though if they are able to spot the differences between a superfake and an auth. The pic of the fake inside stamp is really sloppy, I'm sure there are "higher quality" fakes that use the same font. I've seen comparisons of superfake Hermès Birkins and auth ones. Even as an owner of a few authentic H bags it's hard to spot the differences. So it's scary to buy Loewe from outside channels. With Hermès there is bababebi who has extensive knowledge even of vintage H bags. But with Loewe we seem to lack that person who knows it all.



Agreed! Those were some very sloppy fakes used as examples, while Loewe puzzle super-fakes are everywhere. I kept digging and found a need thread by r/repladies called "Guess the Auth" between a Loewe small puzzle and a mini puzzle—I had my doubts about both but it was a good exercise using a decent fake.

Still waiting for a Loewe auth hero tho.


----------



## despair

pursekitten said:


> Agreed! Those were some very sloppy fakes used as examples, while Loewe puzzle super-fakes are everywhere. I kept digging and found a need thread by r/repladies called "Guess the Auth" between a Loewe small puzzle and a mini puzzle—I had my doubts about both but it was a good exercise using a decent fake.
> 
> Still waiting for a Loewe auth hero tho.


I feel the super fakes still don't get everything right, and I still managed to identify the correct Puzzle in that reddit thread even though with a black bag it's much harder to pixel peep.

Handfeel of the leather is the clearest indicator of authenticity IMO. Loewe's leather is just in a league of its own and cannot be replicated easily.


----------



## pursekitten

@despair For sure, nothing beats the hand-feel of a bag to decide if it's legit or a fake. Reading about Loewe puzzle bags in the RepLadies forum has been a really good learning experience on what to look for in an auth vs fake, but again it all comes down to what you said about that hand-feel.


----------



## pursekitten

So I took the plunge and used LegitGrails to authenticate my Loewe mini puzzle bag. Below is the breakdown of my experience with LegitGrails. I'd also love to see reviews from other people who have used online authenticators for their Loewe bags in this thread!

*Ratings:* Trust Pilot reviews are 4.3 out of 5. LegitGrails is also seems responsive to reviews, both good and bad. They've also collaborated with Forbes and Deadline News UK regarding their authentication process.

*Resources: *They have thorough public authenticity guides on their website that don't require any sign-in or account to view. They offer paid B2C and B2B authentication services.

*Price: *USD 15 via PayPal, which as another layer of protection. This price is one of the lowest in the market, but the result is also briefer than other higher-priced services. 

*Guarantee:* They guarantee their work so if they identify an item as fake, they offer a fully refundable consultancy service for an additional USD 30 to help customers get refunds from PayPal, etc. This seems to be a service that's already rolled into other higher priced online authenticator services' fees.

*My Experience:* Photos are uploaded through the website and fee is paid upfront. They contacted me within 24 hours for additional interior bag photos to complete their authenticity check. A lot of photos are required of every single angle, interior, and feature of a bag including any packaging, cards, and dust bags. They emailed me the results in under 48 hours with an authenticity certificate attached. The authenticity ID number is unique and searchable in their online database for the foreseeable future.

*Overall: *I'm pleased with the turnaround time, the price, and the thorough email communication with the authentication team. My only niggle is that the info on their certificate is very brief, but for the price point and their small team (4 authenticators), I can't really complain. Below is a screenshot of my certificate.


----------



## despair

pursekitten said:


> So I took the plunge and used LegitGrails to authenticate my Loewe mini puzzle bag. Below is the breakdown of my experience with LegitGrails. I'd also love to see reviews from other people who have used online authenticators for their Loewe bags in this thread!
> 
> *Ratings:* Trust Pilot reviews are 4.3 out of 5. LegitGrails is also seems responsive to reviews, both good and bad. They've also collaborated with Forbes and Deadline News UK regarding their authentication process.
> 
> *Resources: *They have thorough public authenticity guides on their website that don't require any sign-in or account to view. They offer paid B2C and B2B authentication services.
> 
> *Price: *USD 15 via PayPal, which as another layer of protection. This price is one of the lowest in the market, but the result is also briefer than other higher-priced services.
> 
> *Guarantee:* They guarantee their work so if they identify an item as fake, they offer a fully refundable consultancy service for an additional USD 30 to help customers get refunds from PayPal, etc. This seems to be a service that's already rolled into other higher priced online authenticator services' fees.
> 
> *My Experience:* Photos are uploaded through the website and fee is paid upfront. They contacted me within 24 hours for additional interior bag photos to complete their authenticity check. A lot of photos are required of every single angle, interior, and feature of a bag including any packaging, cards, and dust bags. They emailed me the results in under 48 hours with an authenticity certificate attached. The authenticity ID number is unique and searchable in their online database for the foreseeable future.
> 
> *Overall: *I'm pleased with the turnaround time, the price, and the thorough email communication with the authentication team. My only niggle is that the info on their certificate is very brief, but for the price point and their small team (4 authenticators), I can't really complain. Below is a screenshot of my certificate.
> 
> View attachment 5029561


Very interesting and thanks for sharing! Enjoy your puzzle bag now that you're assured of its authenticity!


----------



## Evergreen602

despair said:


> I feel the super fakes still don't get everything right, and I still managed to identify the correct Puzzle in that reddit thread even though with a black bag it's much harder to pixel peep.
> 
> Handfeel of the leather is the clearest indicator of authenticity IMO. Loewe's leather is just in a league of its own and cannot be replicated easily.


The stitching is often the indicator for me if going by photos only.  That was the case here.  In person, I would also judge by the hand feel and scent of the bag.


----------



## atoizzard5

pursekitten said:


> So I took the plunge and used LegitGrails to authenticate my Loewe mini puzzle bag. Below is the breakdown of my experience with LegitGrails. I'd also love to see reviews from other people who have used online authenticators for their Loewe bags in this thread!
> 
> *Ratings:* Trust Pilot reviews are 4.3 out of 5. LegitGrails is also seems responsive to reviews, both good and bad. They've also collaborated with Forbes and Deadline News UK regarding their authentication process.
> 
> *Resources: *They have thorough public authenticity guides on their website that don't require any sign-in or account to view. They offer paid B2C and B2B authentication services.
> 
> *Price: *USD 15 via PayPal, which as another layer of protection. This price is one of the lowest in the market, but the result is also briefer than other higher-priced services.
> 
> *Guarantee:* They guarantee their work so if they identify an item as fake, they offer a fully refundable consultancy service for an additional USD 30 to help customers get refunds from PayPal, etc. This seems to be a service that's already rolled into other higher priced online authenticator services' fees.
> 
> *My Experience:* Photos are uploaded through the website and fee is paid upfront. They contacted me within 24 hours for additional interior bag photos to complete their authenticity check. A lot of photos are required of every single angle, interior, and feature of a bag including any packaging, cards, and dust bags. They emailed me the results in under 48 hours with an authenticity certificate attached. The authenticity ID number is unique and searchable in their online database for the foreseeable future.
> 
> *Overall: *I'm pleased with the turnaround time, the price, and the thorough email communication with the authentication team. My only niggle is that the info on their certificate is very brief, but for the price point and their small team (4 authenticators), I can't really complain. Below is a screenshot of my certificate.
> 
> View attachment 5029561



Thanks a lot for sharing this! I am looking to buy a preloved small puzzle in sand/mink and will use this service for additional authentication!


----------



## pursekitten

atoizzard5 said:


> Just heard from Legit Grails, their service was great and I would definitely use them again!
> 
> They did require very detailed photos of the hardware, serial number and zipper. I sent 17 photos initially and sent another 5 of the zipper. I paid for the 12 hour service but it took 24 hours between taking the photos and waiting for their response. Highly recommend since the super fake puzzles are rampant within preloved markets.



Awesome, so glad they worked out! Congratulations on your new Loewe puzzle.


----------



## atoizzard5

pursekitten said:


> Awesome, so glad they worked out! Congratulations on your new Loewe puzzle.



Thank you very much!! Your review of their service was helpful so I appreciate that you shared it here. Also @totally was very helpful so thank you both!

I’m so excited! I purchased it from Brandear eBay which is based in Japan if anyone is curious. They had an authenticity guarantee and refund policy so I thought it would be a safe choice given their long-standing reputation and excellent reviews here on TPF. Happy it worked out! The puzzle is in excellent condition and I paid $1600 for it.


----------



## pursekitten

atoizzard5 said:


> Thank you very much!! Your review of their service was helpful so I appreciate that you shared it here. Also @totally was very helpful so thank you both!
> 
> I’m so excited! I purchased it from Brandear eBay which is based in Japan if anyone is curious. They had an authenticity guarantee and refund policy so I thought it would be a safe choice given their long-standing reputation and excellent reviews here on TPF. Happy it worked out! The puzzle is in excellent condition and I paid $1600 for it.



Japanese resellers ftw! I also love buying preloved from Japan (BrandOff mostly), although I haven't tried Brandear yet. Thank you for the recommendation.


----------



## purply-sky

I recently bought a preloved small puzzle in tan from the local Facebook groups. Seller has good reviews with receipt and dust bag but I wanted to be 100% sure so I tried legitgrails based on the recommendations here.

Transaction was quite smooth. I sent in 20 pictures initially and then I was asked to send more for clearer pictures of the zippers and date code. The only confusing part was I got two separate emails requesting for different things so perhaps two people might have picked up my file by accident. I responded to the more detailed one and all was good after .
I used the 24 hours service for $15 USD and the entire process took about 48 hours because of the back and forth emails for additional pictures.


----------



## Pennycal

After reading this thread I tried using the step by step guide to authenticate the bag but I must admit my eyesight must be bad as I found it hard to tell.

so I guess I need an authentication service
Is Legit Grails the best one?
These are the pics I have should I ask for any additional ones?


----------



## pursekitten

@Pennycal This bag looks like a replica to me. See below. 

1) The stitches on the side are uneven and askew.




2) The metal on this ring is peeling at the edges and the Loewe logo is too deeply stamped. Check out the hardware on the bag listed on Loewe main site.




3) The Loewe logo here doesn't appear properly aligned.




4) This serial tag looks too cleanly stamped, there's no spacing between the letters in "Made in Spain", there is not space between the two lines of letters and numbers.




Below an example tag from a replica Loewe puzzle as posted on the r/RepLadies subreddit.


----------



## totally

Pennycal said:


> After reading this thread I tried using the step by step guide to authenticate the bag but I must admit my eyesight must be bad as I found it hard to tell.
> 
> so I guess I need an authentication service
> Is Legit Grails the best one?
> These are the pics I have should I ask for any additional ones?
> 
> View attachment 5152734
> View attachment 5152734
> View attachment 5152735
> View attachment 5152736
> View attachment 5152737
> View attachment 5152738
> View attachment 5152739
> View attachment 5152740
> View attachment 5152741
> View attachment 5152742
> View attachment 5152743



Legit Grails will tell you which additional pictures they need to verify, typically within 24 hours of submission.


----------



## Pennycal

@pursekitten thankyou so much the only thing I had really noticed myself was the first image (the stitching) thanks for taking the time to explain what to look for.

@totally thank you I have never used an authentication service before and there are so many to chose from


----------



## Good Friday

I've used ****************** for a hammock bag and they deemed it authentic however it was also authenticated by Real Authentication and they said it was not. So i opted to refund the bag.


----------



## SkyBlueDay108

despair said:


> I feel the super fakes still don't get everything right, and I still managed to identify the correct Puzzle in that reddit thread even though with a black bag it's much harder to pixel peep.
> 
> Handfeel of the leather is the clearest indicator of authenticity IMO. Loewe's leather is just in a league of its own and cannot be replicated easily.


Hello, 

My apologies if this is the incorrect place to ask my question. If it is so, please let me know where I may redirect my query!

I’ve just received a Puzzle Small Wine and Garnet Bag purchased from Fashionphile. It’s my second purchase of the same bag - but in a different colour - from my first (Tan) Small Puzzle Bag.

I’ve searched everywhere for the leather serial number tag that is usually inside the interior of the main compartment. It simply isn’t there. There are no loose threads, or needle-pricked lines to indicate that such a label was ever sewn into, then cut or unpicked from the seam of the lining of the bag.

There is also just the one additional cloth interior I pocket within the main compartment, rather than the two smaller cloth pockets that are in either side of my other Tan Small Puzzle.

The inside of the cloth pocket also has about 3mm of exposed raw edge that has still slightly sticky glue all along it. My other Tan Small Puzzle bag has no such raw edges sticking out on the inside of either of its two pockets. 

The bag arrived with what appears to be original shop tags of the bag with its serial number, the colour description (Vino and Grenat) and size details all correct. There is also a small (fits in the palm of my hand) guarantee booklet that has the instructions in various languages. And although I cannot read the Japanese, the Italian part has words in it that I recognise and correlate with its English section that reads prefect grammatically (most fake leaflets have weird mistyped errors and grammatical mistakes).

I’ve just emailed Fashionphile, but am terribly worried I will get no help from them. After reading the horror stories here of people who’ve bought bags from them and who’ve not been refunded return shipping or taxes paid, I am feeling sick in the stomach.

I’ve paid an additional, unforeseen AUD$140 for a (previously unmentioned on Fashionphile’s website) fee for the UPS courier, and all up AUD$510 extra in additional fees.
I am very concerned how this is going to turn out. And am wondering if any Loewe Puzzle owners here know if any of the Small Puzzle bags were/are ever sold without their little Lester serial number tags inside the bag’s main compartment?


----------



## SkyBlueDay108

SkyBlueDay108 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My apologies if this is the incorrect place to ask my question. If it is so, please let me know where I may redirect my query!
> 
> I’ve just received a Puzzle Small Wine and Garnet Bag purchased from Fashionphile. It’s my second purchase of the same bag - but in a different colour - from my first (Tan) Small Puzzle Bag.
> 
> I’ve searched everywhere for the leather serial number tag that is usually inside the interior of the main compartment. It simply isn’t there. There are no loose threads, or needle-pricked lines to indicate that such a label was ever sewn into, then cut or unpicked from the seam of the lining of the bag.
> 
> There is also just the one additional cloth interior I pocket within the main compartment, rather than the two smaller cloth pockets that are in either side of my other Tan Small Puzzle.
> 
> The inside of the cloth pocket also has about 3mm of exposed raw edge that has still slightly sticky glue all along it. My other Tan Small Puzzle bag has no such raw edges sticking out on the inside of either of its two pockets.
> 
> The bag arrived with what appears to be original shop tags of the bag with its serial number, the colour description (Vino and Grenat) and size details all correct. There is also a small (fits in the palm of my hand) guarantee booklet that has the instructions in various languages. And although I cannot read the Japanese, the Italian part has words in it that I recognise and correlate with its English section that reads prefect grammatically (most fake leaflets have weird mistyped errors and grammatical mistakes).
> 
> I’ve just emailed Fashionphile, but am terribly worried I will get no help from them. After reading the horror stories here of people who’ve bought bags from them and who’ve not been refunded return shipping or taxes paid, I am feeling sick in the stomach.
> 
> I’ve paid an additional, unforeseen AUD$140 for a (previously unmentioned on Fashionphile’s website) fee for the UPS courier, and all up AUD$510 extra in additional fees.
> I am very concerned how this is going to turn out. And am wondering if any Loewe Puzzle owners here know if any of the Small Puzzle bags were/are ever sold without their little Lester serial number tags inside the bag’s main compartment?


* The little leather, not Lester, tag


----------



## Lillianlm

SkyBlueDay108 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My apologies if this is the incorrect place to ask my question. If it is so, please let me know where I may redirect my query!
> 
> I’ve just received a Puzzle Small Wine and Garnet Bag purchased from Fashionphile. It’s my second purchase of the same bag - but in a different colour - from my first (Tan) Small Puzzle Bag.
> 
> I’ve searched everywhere for the leather serial number tag that is usually inside the interior of the main compartment. It simply isn’t there. There are no loose threads, or needle-pricked lines to indicate that such a label was ever sewn into, then cut or unpicked from the seam of the lining of the bag.
> 
> There is also just the one additional cloth interior I pocket within the main compartment, rather than the two smaller cloth pockets that are in either side of my other Tan Small Puzzle.
> 
> The inside of the cloth pocket also has about 3mm of exposed raw edge that has still slightly sticky glue all along it. My other Tan Small Puzzle bag has no such raw edges sticking out on the inside of either of its two pockets.
> 
> The bag arrived with what appears to be original shop tags of the bag with its serial number, the colour description (Vino and Grenat) and size details all correct. There is also a small (fits in the palm of my hand) guarantee booklet that has the instructions in various languages. And although I cannot read the Japanese, the Italian part has words in it that I recognise and correlate with its English section that reads prefect grammatically (most fake leaflets have weird mistyped errors and grammatical mistakes).
> 
> I’ve just emailed Fashionphile, but am terribly worried I will get no help from them. After reading the horror stories here of people who’ve bought bags from them and who’ve not been refunded return shipping or taxes paid, I am feeling sick in the stomach.
> 
> I’ve paid an additional, unforeseen AUD$140 for a (previously unmentioned on Fashionphile’s website) fee for the UPS courier, and all up AUD$510 extra in additional fees.
> I am very concerned how this is going to turn out. And am wondering if any Loewe Puzzle owners here know if any of the Small Puzzle bags were/are ever sold without their little Lester serial number tags inside the bag’s main compartment?



I just bought a small puzzle bag from Neiman Marcus and the serial number is not on a tag. On mine, it’s imprinted on the leather strip right above the place where the lining starts in the interior of the bag.
Also, my bag also has just one interior pocket.
I hope this helps.


----------



## SkyBlueDay108

Lillianlm said:


> I just bought a small puzzle bag from Neiman Marcus and the serial number is not on a tag. On mine, it’s imprinted on the leather strip right above the place where the lining starts in the interior of the bag.
> Also, my bag also has just one interior pocket.
> I hope this helps.


Hello,
Thank you so much for your speedy help! 
After reading your reply, I went to take a look where you suggested: there is not a single imprint on the leather flap - on either of the flaps - covering the zipper of the main compartment near where the lining starts. Feeling rather sick about this! Thank you so very much for your kind and swift help. I’m still hoping this tunes out to be an authentic purchase from Fashionphile. I’ve emailed them and hoping they assist me within the next forty eight hours.


----------



## despair

SkyBlueDay108 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My apologies if this is the incorrect place to ask my question. If it is so, please let me know where I may redirect my query!
> 
> I’ve just received a Puzzle Small Wine and Garnet Bag purchased from Fashionphile. It’s my second purchase of the same bag - but in a different colour - from my first (Tan) Small Puzzle Bag.
> 
> I’ve searched everywhere for the leather serial number tag that is usually inside the interior of the main compartment. It simply isn’t there. There are no loose threads, or needle-pricked lines to indicate that such a label was ever sewn into, then cut or unpicked from the seam of the lining of the bag.
> 
> There is also just the one additional cloth interior I pocket within the main compartment, rather than the two smaller cloth pockets that are in either side of my other Tan Small Puzzle.
> 
> The inside of the cloth pocket also has about 3mm of exposed raw edge that has still slightly sticky glue all along it. My other Tan Small Puzzle bag has no such raw edges sticking out on the inside of either of its two pockets.
> 
> The bag arrived with what appears to be original shop tags of the bag with its serial number, the colour description (Vino and Grenat) and size details all correct. There is also a small (fits in the palm of my hand) guarantee booklet that has the instructions in various languages. And although I cannot read the Japanese, the Italian part has words in it that I recognise and correlate with its English section that reads prefect grammatically (most fake leaflets have weird mistyped errors and grammatical mistakes).
> 
> I’ve just emailed Fashionphile, but am terribly worried I will get no help from them. After reading the horror stories here of people who’ve bought bags from them and who’ve not been refunded return shipping or taxes paid, I am feeling sick in the stomach.
> 
> I’ve paid an additional, unforeseen AUD$140 for a (previously unmentioned on Fashionphile’s website) fee for the UPS courier, and all up AUD$510 extra in additional fees.
> I am very concerned how this is going to turn out. And am wondering if any Loewe Puzzle owners here know if any of the Small Puzzle bags were/are ever sold without their little Lester serial number tags inside the bag’s main compartment?


Tags and booklets are honestly not a good way to gage authenticity of any product - after all there's no stopping anyone from using these items from a real bag and then selling off a fake with these enclosed. I would say the glue being exposed is a huge red flag as is the lack of any date stamp anywhere in the bag. Did you compare the bag against your existing Puzzle? Look for things like whether the stitching is similar, whether the individual puzzle flaps look and feel authentic, whether the Loewe brand marks on the zippers and strap clips are similar and so on. We can't really do authentication here unfortunately.


----------



## atoizzard5

SkyBlueDay108 said:


> Hello,
> Thank you so much for your speedy help!
> After reading your reply, I went to take a look where you suggested: there is not a single imprint on the leather flap - on either of the flaps - covering the zipper of the main compartment near where the lining starts. Feeling rather sick about this! Thank you so very much for your kind and swift help. I’m still hoping this tunes out to be an authentic purchase from Fashionphile. I’ve emailed them and hoping they assist me within the next forty eight hours.



Hi, I know how worrying it can be when attempting to authenticate a very expensive preloved bag. I also purchased my puzzle preloved and used LegitGrails to authenticate. While I have not heard of any stories of fake puzzles from the Fashionphile, it is completely understandable to worry when design elements are different. I would encourage you to use Legit Grails (http://legitgrails.com/) as a number of us here on this forum have in the past to authenticate puzzles. It is a few extra dollars but very much worth the peace of mind.

Fashionphile does have a lifetime authenticity guarantee, so if anything does happen, you should be guaranteed a refund. Good luck!


----------



## SkyBlueDay108

despair said:


> Tags and booklets are honestly not a good way to gage authenticity of any product - after all there's no stopping anyone from using these items from a real bag and then selling off a fake with these enclosed. I would say the glue being exposed is a huge red flag as is the lack of any date stamp anywhere in the bag. Did you compare the bag against your existing Puzzle? Look for things like whether the stitching is similar, whether the individual puzzle flaps look and feel authentic, whether the Loewe brand marks on the zippers and strap clips are similar and so on. We can't really do authentication here unfortunately.


Hello! Thank you so much for jumping on this thread to help me. Okay, got it — tags and booklets are possibly real and from another same style and coloured bag.

I followed your sound suggestions and
1) checked the stitching against the one I have (they look almost identical) 
2) the stamping seems to my very-new-to-Loewe eye to look good, but the, “MADE IN SPAIN” under the, “LOEWE”, seems pretty squishy / deeper than my Tan one. However, I’m unsure if that is because the Wine and Garnet leather tag is so dark and a different colour from the Tan that it looks different 
3) yes, that exposed seam glue is a red flag for me, too
4) I haven’t felt the leather of other Loewe patch work colour bags before (I only have the Tan grained leather in Small and Mini, both of which is divinely soft and supple). And the only smooth leather on both bags is the handle and strap. Howeve, the Wine and Garnet leather bag from Fashionphile - despite being the smooth leather on all its patches, feels like it’s a bit dry.

And, the inside flap leather when I gently pushed it back to look for a serial number stamp, wrinkled a little bit like a fake Loewe I once handled in person. 

Thank you so much for the authentication advice - I’ll shoot them my photos and ask for their confirmation either way!


----------



## SkyBlueDay108

atoizzard5 said:


> Hi, I know how worrying it can be when attempting to authenticate a very expensive preloved bag. I also purchased my puzzle preloved and used LegitGrails to authenticate. While I have not heard of any stories of fake puzzles from the Fashionphile, it is completely understandable to worry when design elements are different. I would encourage you to use Legit Grails (http://legitgrails.com/) as a number of us here on this forum have in the past to authenticate puzzles. It is a few extra dollars but very much worth the peace of mind.
> 
> Fashionphile does have a lifetime authenticity guarantee, so if anything does happen, you should be guaranteed a refund. Good luck!


Hello!
Many thanks indeed for your advice on whom to ask for authentication of this bag.
I shall do as you’ve suggested and shoot them some photos of my bag. Whilst still hoping to get confirmation that this bag is authentic, hearing what you have all experienced with your own bags and your advice to me, I’m fast losing hope that this bag is anywhere authentic, and is, in fact, a gold-class imitation
You’ve all been incredibly kind wth your time and so generous and kind with your advice, that if it took a colossal nightmare to discover this, I’d say that’s been a real perk!
Wishing you all a safe and wonderful festive season ahead!


----------



## despair

A lot of superfakes for Loewe Puzzles still have issues with the branding on the metal parts of the bag so try checking the Loewe on the strap alligator clips and also the metal Anagram logo on the ends of the zipper teeth and the strap.


----------



## Lillianlm

SkyBlueDay108 said:


> Hello,
> Thank you so much for your speedy help!
> After reading your reply, I went to take a look where you suggested: there is not a single imprint on the leather flap - on either of the flaps - covering the zipper of the main compartment near where the lining starts. Feeling rather sick about this! Thank you so very much for your kind and swift help. I’m still hoping this tunes out to be an authentic purchase from Fashionphile. I’ve emailed them and hoping they assist me within the next forty eight hours.



Just to be clear - it’s not on the flap covering the zipper. It’s on the leather strip on the inside of the bag. On mine - if you hold the bag against you  with the back of the bag against your body, it’s on the left side.


----------



## totally

SkyBlueDay108 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My apologies if this is the incorrect place to ask my question. If it is so, please let me know where I may redirect my query!
> 
> I’ve just received a Puzzle Small Wine and Garnet Bag purchased from Fashionphile. It’s my second purchase of the same bag - but in a different colour - from my first (Tan) Small Puzzle Bag.
> 
> I’ve searched everywhere for the leather serial number tag that is usually inside the interior of the main compartment. It simply isn’t there. There are no loose threads, or needle-pricked lines to indicate that such a label was ever sewn into, then cut or unpicked from the seam of the lining of the bag.
> 
> There is also just the one additional cloth interior I pocket within the main compartment, rather than the two smaller cloth pockets that are in either side of my other Tan Small Puzzle.
> 
> The inside of the cloth pocket also has about 3mm of exposed raw edge that has still slightly sticky glue all along it. My other Tan Small Puzzle bag has no such raw edges sticking out on the inside of either of its two pockets.
> 
> The bag arrived with what appears to be original shop tags of the bag with its serial number, the colour description (Vino and Grenat) and size details all correct. There is also a small (fits in the palm of my hand) guarantee booklet that has the instructions in various languages. And although I cannot read the Japanese, the Italian part has words in it that I recognise and correlate with its English section that reads prefect grammatically (most fake leaflets have weird mistyped errors and grammatical mistakes).
> 
> I’ve just emailed Fashionphile, but am terribly worried I will get no help from them. After reading the horror stories here of people who’ve bought bags from them and who’ve not been refunded return shipping or taxes paid, I am feeling sick in the stomach.
> 
> I’ve paid an additional, unforeseen AUD$140 for a (previously unmentioned on Fashionphile’s website) fee for the UPS courier, and all up AUD$510 extra in additional fees.
> I am very concerned how this is going to turn out. And am wondering if any Loewe Puzzle owners here know if any of the Small Puzzle bags were/are ever sold without their little Lester serial number tags inside the bag’s main compartment?



(1) Newer Puzzles do not have a leather tag with the serial code in it, you have to look at the leather underneath the flap exactly as shown in LillianIm's photo. I think this change was implemented some time in 2019 or 2020. Replicas have kept up with this change.
(2) This was updated in 2019 or 2020, it is now one big pocket instead of two smaller pockets. Replicas have kept up with this change.
(3) That's a quality issue uncharacteristic of Loewe.
(4) Fakes also come with tags.



SkyBlueDay108 said:


> Hello! Thank you so much for jumping on this thread to help me. Okay, got it — tags and booklets are possibly real and from another same style and coloured bag.
> 
> I followed your sound suggestions and
> 1) checked the stitching against the one I have (they look almost identical)
> 2) the stamping seems to my very-new-to-Loewe eye to look good, but the, “MADE IN SPAIN” under the, “LOEWE”, seems pretty squishy / deeper than my Tan one. However, I’m unsure if that is because the Wine and Garnet leather tag is so dark and a different colour from the Tan that it looks different
> 3) yes, that exposed seam glue is a red flag for me, too
> 4) I haven’t felt the leather of other Loewe patch work colour bags before (I only have the Tan grained leather in Small and Mini, both of which is divinely soft and supple). And the only smooth leather on both bags is the handle and strap. Howeve, the Wine and Garnet leather bag from Fashionphile - despite being the smooth leather on all its patches, feels like it’s a bit dry.
> 
> And, the inside flap leather when I gently pushed it back to look for a serial number stamp, wrinkled a little bit like a fake Loewe I once handled in person.
> 
> Thank you so much for the authentication advice - I’ll shoot them my photos and ask for their confirmation either way!



Loewe changed the leather on the smooth Puzzles some time in 2017 or 2018. The leather on newer smooth Puzzles are slightly thinner, more structured. They're a tad drier than before but still a very nice leather.

A lot of these details are in the now closed Authentication Thread (via people sharing photos of their Puzzles) but I can understand it takes a lot of time and energy to go through that thread. If you want peace of mind I suggest using Legit Grails as mentioned multiple times in this thread. They cost $15 USD (which is not a lot compared to the cost of the bag) and also offer a service for recovering your money if your item is deemed fake by them.


----------



## SkyBlueDay108

despair said:


> A lot of superfakes for Loewe Puzzles still have issues with the branding on the metal parts of the bag so try checking the Loewe on the strap alligator clips and also the metal Anagram logo on the ends of the zipper teeth and the strap.


Thank you for this! Following your advice, I’ve checked the metal stamping of the anagram and, “LOEWE”, on all the metal fixtures. To my eye (and blown up using my mobile phone since I don’t posses a magnifying glass) they do look identical to my Tan Puzzle’s, including on the zipper on the little back leather slide pocket. If I could only see the serial number on the inside somewhere - even on the leather strip (unless I’m looking at the wrong leather strip), and the exposed seams and glue weren’t there!


----------



## SkyBlueDay108

totally said:


> (1) Newer Puzzles do not have a leather tag with the serial code in it, you have to look at the leather underneath the flap exactly as shown in LillianIm's photo. I think this change was implemented some time in 2019 or 2020. Replicas have kept up with this change.
> (2) This was updated in 2019 or 2020, it is now one big pocket instead of two smaller pockets. Replicas have kept up with this change.
> (3) That's a quality issue uncharacteristic of Loewe.
> (4) Fakes also come with tags.
> 
> 
> 
> Loewe changed the leather on the smooth Puzzles some time in 2017 or 2018. The leather on newer smooth Puzzles are slightly thinner, more structured. They're a tad drier than before but still a very nice leather.
> 
> A lot of these details are in the now closed Authentication Thread (via people sharing photos of their Puzzles) but I can understand it takes a lot of time and energy to go through that thread. If you want peace of mind I suggest using Legit Grails as mentioned multiple times in this thread. They cost $15 USD (which is not a lot compared to the cost of the bag) and also offer a service for recovering your money if your item is deemed fake by them.


Really appreciate your detailed explanation!
It’s been so helpful, and with everyone else’s replies I am so touched and feel so much better - regardless of the outcome of the authenticity of this Wine and Garnet purchase I’ve just received.
Interesting hearing about the recently slightly thinner and drier leather hand-feel of the newer bags, too; I thought it was just in my head/hands. Because, I remember the first and last time I held a smooth-ish leather Puzzle was for a very short while in a retail outwit carrying Loewe at the time, a good five - maybe six - years ago. And it was indescribable- almost like butter in my hands!
And yes, I will use Legit Grails to assist me.
Many thanks for your help and for sharing valuable experience. Yours and everyone’s assistance here has been invaluable.
Wishing you and everyone who’s been so kind and swift with their advice a peaceful, healthy festive season and a really good 2022!


----------



## jsmdesign

This is a long shot but my puzzle and other puzzles I’ve seen on resell sites have a “C” above the stamped code. Does anyone know what that means?


----------



## Lillianlm

SkyBlueDay108 said:


> Really appreciate your detailed explanation!
> It’s been so helpful, and with everyone else’s replies I am so touched and feel so much better - regardless of the outcome of the authenticity of this Wine and Garnet purchase I’ve just received.
> Interesting hearing about the recently slightly thinner and drier leather hand-feel of the newer bags, too; I thought it was just in my head/hands. Because, I remember the first and last time I held a smooth-ish leather Puzzle was for a very short while in a retail outwit carrying Loewe at the time, a good five - maybe six - years ago. And it was indescribable- almost like butter in my hands!
> And yes, I will use Legit Grails to assist me.
> Many thanks for your help and for sharing valuable experience. Yours and everyone’s assistance here has been invaluable.
> Wishing you and everyone who’s been so kind and swift with their advice a peaceful, healthy festive season and a really good 2022!



 Just wondering what happened with the authentication of your bag?


----------



## Eurasia.2020

Hello Everyone!

I just want to ask for more details as I am just slowly getting into the Loewe brand. There's this hammock purse that I like, but when I had it authenticated, I was told that it is not authentic due to issues with the hardware and stamping. I was hoping someone here can let me know or at least point me to a direction to help me become more familiar about the hardware and stamping too? For reference, here are some photos I've shared with the authenticator.

Thank you so much!


----------



## despair

Eurasia.2020 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I just want to ask for more details as I am just slowly getting into the Loewe brand. There's this hammock purse that I like, but when I had it authenticated, I was told that it is not authentic due to issues with the hardware and stamping. I was hoping someone here can let me know or at least point me to a direction to help me become more familiar about the hardware and stamping too? For reference, here are some photos I've shared with the authenticator.
> 
> Thank you so much!


https://legitgrails.com/blogs/loewe-authentication-guides/real-vs-fake-loewe-hammock-bag-legit-check 

Legitgrails posted up an authentication guide for Loewe hammocks. I think the Loewe hotstamps inside the bag could possibly be one of the red flags for the bag you had authenticated. Hope that helps!


----------



## hello762

Really struggling with a mini puzzle I bought off SSENSE. I got it authenticated twice, first was via Legit Grails (took my own photos so was a little concerned about whether the results are as reliable) and it came back as authentic. However, the second time I went through a consignment store whom worked with Authenticate Firs*t (so more high resolution photos) but it came back as counterfeit. Now I am uncertain if I should go for a third authentication and if yes, are there any recommendations? Regardless would be frustrated to have to authenticate it three times!


----------



## pinkrose398

hello762 said:


> Really struggling with a mini puzzle I bought off SSENSE. I got it authenticated twice, first was via Legit Grails (took my own photos so was a little concerned about whether the results are as reliable) and it came back as authentic. However, the second time I went through a consignment store whom worked with Authenticate Firs*t (so more high resolution photos) but it came back as counterfeit. Now I am uncertain if I should go for a third authentication and if yes, are there any recommendations? Regardless would be frustrated to have to authenticate it three times!


SSENSE is a legit retailer based in Canada. They have a physical store in Montreal so I don't think they would be selling counterfeits. What made you feel like the bag you bought was not authentic?


----------



## hello762

pinkrose398 said:


> SSENSE is a legit retailer based in Canada. They have a physical store in Montreal so I don't think they would be selling counterfeits. What made you feel like the bag you bought was not authentic?


Yeah thought that would be the case too but was concerned as saw that some people encountered fakes (likely due to returned counterfeit items). Main reason is because of slight hardware differences between another mini puzzle I got subsequently direct from the Loewe store so got it authenticated for the peace of mind.


----------



## pinkrose398

hello762 said:


> Yeah thought that would be the case too but was concerned as saw that some people encountered fakes (likely due to returned counterfeit items). Main reason is because of slight hardware differences between another mini puzzle I got subsequently direct from the Loewe store so got it authenticated for the peace of mind.


Oh where did you see that people encountered fakes? That's really interesting. I've definitely thought of that too when I was shopping online but I tried not to think about it too much because otherwise it'd just give me too much anxiety.

What were the hardware differences?


----------



## hello762

pinkrose398 said:


> Oh where did you see that people encountered fakes? That's really interesting. I've definitely thought of that too when I was shopping online but I tried not to think about it too much because otherwise it'd just give me too much anxiety.
> 
> What were the hardware differences?


So I was reading this thread here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...uthorized-retailer-advice-appreciated.966951/. 

Here's a picture of the main hardware difference, whereby the top one is the mini puzzle in question and the one on the bottom is from the one bought directly from the Loewe site. The zipper pull is also a bit smoother on the one direct from Loewe. But yes I really hope that I am just overthinking and fingers crossed the bag is not counterfeit!


----------



## SpaceCadet

Hello,
I have been reading on various websites how to spot a fake Puzzle bag but despite this and all the great information here, fear I may have purchased a fake off eBay. I know, I know (slaps forehead)! May I bother you ladies to do a quick look at some of the seller’s photos? It so new woot tags but comes with an Authenricatw First certificate and they guarantee authenticity. The seller has 100% rating and only sells luxury brand bags (mainly Burberry but also a few Loewe etc.) Thank you for your generous time and experience.


----------



## SpaceCadet

SpaceCadet said:


> Hello,
> I have been reading on various websites how to spot a fake Puzzle bag but despite this and all the great information here, fear I may have purchased a fake off eBay. I know, I know (slaps forehead)! May I bother you ladies to do a quick look at some of the seller’s photos? It so new woot tags but comes with an Authenricatw First certificate and they guarantee authenticity. The seller has 100% rating and only sells luxury brand bags (mainly Burberry but also a few Loewe etc.) Thank you for your generous time and experience.
> View attachment 5390226
> View attachment 5390227
> View attachment 5390228
> View attachment 5390229
> View attachment 5390230


*is new without tags* not sure what my autocorrect is up to


----------



## SpaceCadet

One more photo, thank you so much!


----------



## pinkrose398

SpaceCadet said:


> Hello,
> I have been reading on various websites how to spot a fake Puzzle bag but despite this and all the great information here, fear I may have purchased a fake off eBay. I know, I know (slaps forehead)! May I bother you ladies to do a quick look at some of the seller’s photos? It so new woot tags but comes with an Authenricatw First certificate and they guarantee authenticity. The seller has 100% rating and only sells luxury brand bags (mainly Burberry but also a few Loewe etc.) Thank you for your generous time and experience.
> View attachment 5390226
> View attachment 5390227
> View attachment 5390228
> View attachment 5390229
> View attachment 5390230


Caveat that I am not an authenticator but I believe that is a fake. The reason is that the font on this zipper pull is wrong. Also, I accidentally bought a fake Loewe in the size small in tan and it has the exact same font for the zipper pull. I got mine authenticated and the authenticator said this font was the biggest telltale sign that it is a fake. I later bought a real Loewe Puzzle and the font on that particular zipper pull is the same as all of the other fonts.

Again, not an authenticator, just based on my own personal experience and also my readings about authenticating Loewe Puzzles.

I can DM you some of the pics of the fake zipper pull if you want. I still have the bag because I didn't have to return it (since it was fake and Paypal ruled in my favour).

EDIT to add: the clasp on my fake one also has those weird striations right above the word Loewe. I wouldn't be surprised if your bag came from the same manufacturer as the fake one I got.


----------



## pinkrose398

SpaceCadet said:


> One more photo, thank you so much!


Okay 100% your bag is a fake because it has the SAME SERIAL NUMBER as the fake tan one I have in the size small. I don't know much about Loewe serial numbers but I can't imagine they use duplicates especially across different colours. Let me know if you want me to DM you with additional photos.


----------



## SpaceCadet

pinkrose398 said:


> Okay 100% your bag is a fake because it has the SAME SERIAL NUMBER as the fake tan one I have in the size small. I don't know much about Loewe serial numbers but I can't imagine they use duplicates especially across different colours. Let me know if you want me to DM you with additional photos.



Thank you so much for your reply. I would greatly appreciate any photos of your replica and real bags (maybe side by side to compare?) with an explanation of what is right/wrong. May I ask who your seller was? Also if this comes with a legit ****************** certificate, how would I appeal to eBay to claim that it is a replica? I scanned the QR code that was given (photo was in the listing) and it shows the bag with same serial number and photos as authentic. Thank you- I so appreciate your reply and help!


----------



## pinkrose398

SpaceCadet said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. I would greatly appreciate any photos of your replica and real bags (maybe side by side to compare?) with an explanation of what is right/wrong. May I ask who your seller was? Also if this comes with a legit ****************** certificate, how would I appeal to eBay to claim that it is a replica? I scanned the QR code that was given (photo was in the listing) and it shows the bag with same serial number and photos as authentic. Thank you- I so appreciate your reply and help!



I didn't buy mine from ebay. I would suggest you getting it authenticated privately and then using that in your Paypal dispute. I used LegitGrails to authenticate my bag.


----------



## SpaceCadet

pinkrose398 said:


> I didn't buy mine from ebay. I would suggest you getting it authenticated privately and then using that in your Paypal dispute. I used LegitGrails to authenticate my bag.


My apologies- I replied much earlier but don’t see it here. I suspect that the ****************** certificate (as shown with my replica bag is valid for the original and genuine bag with that serial number.  Then the replicas are all made with that same serial number in order to ride off that one certificate and QR code. Sneaky…

in any case I cancelled the order and have already received my refund. It was telling when the seller was eager to refund once I’d pointed out this discrepancy (of same serial numbers). Thank you SO MUCH for sparing me from an awful experience! You are awesome!


----------



## pinkrose398

SpaceCadet said:


> My apologies- I replied much earlier but don’t see it here. I suspect that the ****************** certificate (as shown with my replica bag is valid for the original and genuine bag with that serial number.  Then the replicas are all made with that same serial number in order to ride off that one certificate and QR code. Sneaky…
> 
> in any case I cancelled the order and have already received my refund. It was telling when the seller was eager to refund once I’d pointed out this discrepancy (of same serial numbers). Thank you SO MUCH for sparing me from an awful experience! You are awesome!


That's amazing, I'm so glad I was able to help! 

That's sooo sneaky about the serial number and QR code, I wouldn't think people would do that but I guess people would do anything to try to trick people!


----------



## SpaceCadet

pinkrose398 said:


> That's amazing, I'm so glad I was able to help!
> 
> That's sooo sneaky about the serial number and QR code, I wouldn't think people would do that but I guess people would do anything to try to trick people!



There is some sort of scam going on. I contacted ****************** (they keep deleting the name of this service so I used lower case) to let them know about my situation. They asked to see a photo of their certificate so I sent it along with a picture of the bag’s interior serial number. I will keep you posted on any updates. Thank you!


----------



## pinkrose398

SpaceCadet said:


> There is some sort of scam going on. I contacted ****************** (they keep deleting the name of this service so I used lower case) to let them know about my situation. They asked to see a photo of their certificate so I sent it along with a picture of the bag’s interior serial number. I will keep you posted on any updates. Thank you!


That's good! Hope they do something about this. That's pretty terrible.


----------



## SpaceCadet

pinkrose398 said:


> That's good! Hope they do something about this. That's pretty terrible.


I just heard by from Gina at Auth** Fir**. In addition the photos mentioned above, I found and sent her pics of another tan Puzzle bag sold by the same seller with the SAME serial number. She ignored that email and insisted that the certificate for the black bag was valid. So I emailed her again, pointing out that a (ie your) fake tan Puzzle bag, this black Puzzle bag, and now another tan Puzzle bag sold previously by this seller - all have the same serial number. This was all she replied:

Hello; Yes, I did notice this and I am addressing it with our Loewe expert.
Thank you!

*Kind Regards,*

Gina Nixon | Founder

*****************.com

(End of email reply) 
Yikes


----------



## pinkrose398

SpaceCadet said:


> I just heard by from Gina at Auth** Fir**. In addition the photos mentioned above, I found and sent her pics of another tan Puzzle bag sold by the same seller with the SAME serial number. She ignored that email and insisted that the certificate for the black bag was valid. So I emailed her again, pointing out that a (ie your) fake tan Puzzle bag, this black Puzzle bag, and now another tan Puzzle bag sold previously by this seller - all have the same serial number. This was all she replied:
> 
> Hello; Yes, I did notice this and I am addressing it with our Loewe expert.
> Thank you!
> 
> *Kind Regards,*
> 
> Gina Nixon | Founder
> 
> *****************.com
> 
> (End of email reply)
> Yikes



That is SO friggin shady. Who is this Loewe expert, I definitely would not trust them to authenticate anything. I really wish TPF would let us post the full name of the company (I noticed it worked for the first time you posted about it because there was a typo in the name, you should try that again haha).


----------



## ghoulish

pinkrose398 said:


> That is SO friggin shady. Who is this Loewe expert, I definitely would not trust them to authenticate anything. I really wish TPF would let us post the full name of the company (I noticed it worked for the first time you posted about it because there was a typo in the name, you should try that again haha).


Usually if a site or name is automatically blurred out/deleted here, it's not a good sign.


----------



## SpaceCadet

pinkrose398 said:


> That is SO friggin shady. Who is this Loewe expert, I definitely would not trust them to authenticate anything. I really wish TPF would let us post the full name of the company (I noticed it worked for the first time you posted about it because there was a typo in the name, you should try that again haha).



I was quite taken aback at her brief, almost blasé replies - and she is the founder. Haha the site Authenticatw Firts is  not somewhere I would want to have my Loewe checked. Oops sorry for the typo - I’m at Costco!


----------



## hello762

Goodness that is the same company that authenticated my mini puzzle as counterfeit Authenticate F*irst (when Legit Grails said it is authentic)! Are there any other authenticators that anyone can recommend for Loewe products?


----------



## SpaceCadet

I forgot to add an important detail about my communication with Gina (founder) at Authentic@te F*rst. I had sent her photos   of both the tan and black Puzzle bags (sold by the same person with identical serial numbers) as well as AF’s authentication certificates for these bags. There were around 7 photos in total.  She blatantly ignored that email, which is when I followed up asking her to address the issue. Her scant reply was what I quoted in my previous post. In fact all of her responses were brief one-liners which felt somewhat dismissive. I do not expect follow up from Gina regarding the validity of their authenticity certification nor of these bags in particular.  At this point I am less than inclined to have faith in their expertise or reliability to determine authenticity based on photos submitted to them.


----------



## pinkrose398

SpaceCadet said:


> I forgot to add an important detail about my communication with Gina (founder) at Authentic@te F*rst. I had sent her photos   of both the tan and black Puzzle bags (sold by the same person with identical serial numbers) as well as AF’s authentication certificates for these bags. There were around 7 photos in total.  She blatantly ignored that email, which is when I followed up asking her to address the issue. Her scant reply was what I quoted in my previous post. In fact all of her responses were brief one-liners which felt somewhat dismissive. I do not expect follow up from Gina regarding the validity of their authenticity certification nor of these bags in particular.  At this point I am less than inclined to have faith in their expertise or reliability to determine authenticity based on photos submitted to them.
> 
> View attachment 5392845
> View attachment 5392846
> View attachment 5392849
> View attachment 5392850


Wow, that's totally unacceptable. I wonder who does their Loewe authentications, clearly it's super unreliable. You should do a review of them on Google or something, people need to be warned.


----------



## bunnylooloo

pinkrose398 said:


> Caveat that I am not an authenticator but I believe that is a fake. The reason is that the font on this zipper pull is wrong. Also, I accidentally bought a fake Loewe in the size small in tan and it has the exact same font for the zipper pull. I got mine authenticated and the authenticator said this font was the biggest telltale sign that it is a fake. I later bought a real Loewe Puzzle and the font on that particular zipper pull is the same as all of the other fonts.
> 
> Again, not an authenticator, just based on my own personal experience and also my readings about authenticating Loewe Puzzles.
> 
> I can DM you some of the pics of the fake zipper pull if you want. I still have the bag because I didn't have to return it (since it was fake and Paypal ruled in my favour).
> 
> EDIT to add: the clasp on my fake one also has those weird striations right above the word Loewe. I wouldn't be surprised if your bag came from the same manufacturer as the fake one I got.
> 
> View attachment 5390476


Hi @pinkrose398 - when you say the font on the zipper pull is different, so you mean it has a sans serif font and is different compared to usual Loewe font? There’s a small tan puzzle posted now on Vestiare Collective, listed for around $2300 Canadian, brand new. I noticed the font on the zip is exactly like the fake bag you posted about! This is really suspicious.


----------



## ajde.adam

Y’all are making me want to check my preloved bags purchased from Fash!onphile. Should I be worried? LOL. I’m expected to receive a Goya bag from them and now I’ll be inspecting it real thoroughly.


----------



## pinkrose398

cheryline said:


> Hi @pinkrose398 - when you say the font on the zipper pull is different, so you mean it has a sans serif font and is different compared to usual Loewe font? There’s a small tan puzzle posted now on Vestiare Collective, listed for around $2300 Canadian, brand new. I noticed the font on the zip is exactly like the fake bag you posted about! This is really suspicious.
> 
> View attachment 5419779


What's the serial number on this bag? The zipper pull looks like the one on my fake one so its likely a fake. The fake is super good quality. Unless you touched and smelled the leather, you would have a hard time telling that it's fake just by looking at it. The only telltale sign is the zipper pull font. Everything else on it looked very legit.


----------



## bunnylooloo

pinkrose398 said:


> What's the serial number on this bag? The zipper pull looks like the one on my fake one so its likely a fake. The fake is super good quality. Unless you touched and smelled the leather, you would have a hard time telling that it's fake just by looking at it. The only telltale sign is the zipper pull font. Everything else on it looked very legit.



Photo of the serial attached from the listing. Of course this bag has already sold, because they list it at just a few hundred dollars less than what typical new puzzle bags go for on VC. What is infuriating is that this group of people have posted 3 new puzzle bags in the past few days. They use 3 different accounts but the sofa is the same in the background. Yesterday was a medium and small in tan for $2300, but today they’re trying to pass off a medium one for $3800!! Definitely getting greedy.

I questioned her on the authenticity and said the zipper looked weird, and she said it looked like all other bags on VC and swore it was authentic


----------



## pinkrose398

cheryline said:


> Photo of the serial attached from the listing. Of course this bag has already sold, because they list it at just a few hundred dollars less than what typical new puzzle bags go for on VC. What is infuriating is that this group of people have posted 3 new puzzle bags in the past few days. They use 3 different accounts but the sofa is the same in the background. Yesterday was a medium and small in tan for $2300, but today they’re trying to pass off a medium one for $3800!! Definitely getting greedy.
> 
> I questioned her on the authenticity and said the zipper looked weird, and she said it looked like all other bags on VC and swore it was authentic
> 
> View attachment 5420748


Fake fake fake. That serial number is the same as the one in my fake one. The black one that @SpaceCadet almost bought also has the same serial number. I imagine it's from the same manufacturer that used the same serial number and the same stamps for creating the same fake bag over and over again.


----------



## bunnylooloo

pinkrose398 said:


> Fake fake fake. That serial number is the same as the one in my fake one. The black one that @SpaceCadet almost bought also has the same serial number. I imagine it's from the same manufacturer that used the same serial number and the same stamps for creating the same fake bag over and over again.



Ugh, that's terrible. Good thing for this forum. I'm wondering how savvy they actually are since they keep posting pictures of the zipper pull and serial number which are the giveaways.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hi guys! Very new to Loewe and after reading this thread, I was wondering if you guys could take a look at this serial # and tag. I got this from Fashionphile as well…


----------



## Joy77

Lillianlm said:


> Just to be clear - it’s not on the flap covering the zipper. It’s on the leather strip on the inside of the bag. On mine - if you hold the bag against you  with the back of the bag against your body, it’s on the left side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5268449


Phew was looking high and low for that number 
Thank you very much


----------



## k5ml3k

Are you guys aware of any company that does Loewe authentication?


----------



## pursekitten

k5ml3k said:


> Are you guys aware of any company that does Loewe authentication?


Not a company that specializes in Loewe authentication, no. 

Just online authentication services similar to Legit Grails that authenticate all the big brands.


----------



## babibarbie

Hi everyone!

I bought my first Loewe flamenco with crocheted octopus on the sides (instead the knots) which is part of Paula Ibiza collection from 2021. The seller said it is authentic, and to me, looks authentic! But then, looking pics online, so many dupes flamencos styles that you can even tell that is fake and I got worried! Is there anyway I can tell mine is real? I cant find any post about authentication of flamencos styles so I dont know how to see it! My bag is not here yet but if you need pics I will send when is here! Thank you so much


----------



## zashikibuta

k5ml3k said:


> Hi guys! Very new to Loewe and after reading this thread, I was wondering if you guys could take a look at this serial # and tag. I got this from Fashionphile as well…


There's something assymetrical about that serial code-that bugs me.


----------



## zashikibuta

Haven't bought consignment in awhile but seems ebay has a whole authentication service?  Currently waiting on JW Anderson's take on the Balloon Bag after I had sadly let go of my vintage one.


----------



## babibarbie

Hi! I used the legitgrails to authenticate a Loewe Flamenco bag I got at buyma.com. 

I paid $15 dollars and they emailed next day and said seeing the pics of the bag I sent to them, it was fake! I was furious with the seller and fought for a full refund at buyma and affirm!!! I also emailed them back saying seller told me they bought the purse in the particular loewe outlet at england and the ppl from legitgrail agreed to review my case and asked for more pictures with no charge! This morning I got the email apologizing and my bag was authentic! They corrected the website as well! But now I have 2 screenshots with same bag - one saying is fake and another saying is authentic???? Im trying to find another online authentication but looks like its very hard with the brand Loewe??? 

Now I have no idea if my bag is fake or not, I already started fight for refund everywhere I could…. Not sure what to do! So upsetting


----------



## Marie_annen

Hi guys, I was so happy with my Loewe Puzzle bag buy on eBay, but now I'm thinking I purchased a fake. It came with the receipt but that can of course also have been faked. Have you seen the Made in Spain look like this? There's no space between the words. It's Loewe Puzzle medium supposedly from 2021. Hope you can help me out!


----------



## Lillianlm

Marie_annen said:


> Hi guys, I was so happy with my Loewe Puzzle bag buy on eBay, but now I'm thinking I purchased a fake. It came with the receipt but that can of course also have been faked. Have you seen the Made in Spain look like this? There's no space between the words. It's Loewe Puzzle medium supposedly from 2021. Hope you can help me out!
> 
> View attachment 5662706


I’m attaching photos of my puzzle bags, which I bought directly from Nordstroms and NM. The tan is a medium purchased in 2019 and the Atlantic Blue is from 2021. It looks like the spaces are a bit larger between the words Made In Spain.


----------



## Marie_annen

Lillianlm, thank you very much for your fast reply. 
You are right, it does look like there's a larger space. Mine must be fake then. 
Some lovely colours you have chosen, I need the tan coloured one in my life (an authentic version that is...)


----------

